# how to use crack and patch?



## jhesmay (Nov 30, 2008)

hi..

anyone knows how to use patch and crack?
i really get confused to use this stuff..

i'll appreciate ur responses


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You must have missed the rules when you registered. We do NOT assist in illegal activities at this site. Here's the link to the rules, please read them: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------

